# Chemical vs Laser Assisted Hatching



## Jules JE (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Peter

Would you know of any stats on how successful the chemical versus the laser assisted hatching technique is? 

My understanding is that laser is far more accurate, whereas the chemical way can cause damage to the embryo and has a lower success rate. 

Would you happen to know if this is true, or is it just down to clinic preference? 

Many thanks
Julie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jules JE said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Would you know of any stats on how successful the chemical versus the laser assisted hatching technique is?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jules JE (Apr 3, 2003)

Peter, 

Yes this helps ALOT!! Thanks a million. Feel much more confident now. Had a horrible thought that my clinic was back in the Iron ages with technology, but obviously not!!

Again, thanks so much.

Julie


----------

